# Dog rescue VS dog STEALING.



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I've seen in a few threads and heard from some people I've come across in person something that really disturbs me. That is people picking up loose dogs or dogs in backyards or tied to something and "rescuing" them. Sure, sometimes the dog may need to be rescued, but we have animal control officers for a reason. There's nothing stopping someone from adopting a dog that the owners don't claim AFTER they've been picked up by animal control. 

I realize in north america our laws as they pretain to animal ownership are flawed and pretty minimal to say the least, but that doesn't give someone the right to steal a dog. Stealing is breaking the law, and may be breaking the heart of the family that owns the dog. As I've said in a previous post... just because a dog is wandering around dirty and skinny doesn't mean it's abused or neglected, it may mean the dog has gotten out and the family hasn't found it yet. Just call the SPCA!

And yes, I'm pretty sensitive to this topic as I once had a cat stolen from me that got out a tiny crack in the window. The lady who found her called me because I had posters everywhere and ads in the paper and then when I said I would pick her up she got off the phone right away and said it might not have been my cat afterall. Pretty hard to beleive considering the cat was wearing a collar with my phone # on it. Not my cat? right.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I got pretty pissed last night when some one on a different forum said we had stolen dogs to take to our rescue. As to why we have so many dogs that come up missing. Believe me more dogs is the last thing we want right now. We take in dogs that need a place to stay and of all things why would we take dogs to put money into them and find their owners? So to say the least I'm pretty fed up with this topic. 

I understand where you're coming from and I'm not saying you're wrong in any way. Some one just rubbing me the wrong way last night. 

I think some people just take it into their own hands and don't call a rescue because not all rescues will do anything if the dog isn't in horrible shape.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

That sucks to hear that...I do think in extreme circumstances (i.e. where animal control will not get involved - I have seen this happen here) that "stealing" a dog that is obviously abused or neglected, though unlawful, is the right thing to do. I'm not saying I'm going to go out and do it, however, if someone sees a dog with no food or water, tied to a short chain with no shelter and AC won't do anything about it (that's pretty common here) well, if the law enforcment won't protect the animal from someone who is obviously abusing/neglecting it...are they wrong to act on it? Yes because it's illegal...is it morally wrong to save a life? I don't think so. If AC won't get involved, who does? Does the person just walk on by and let the animal starve to death? I couldn't. Especially when you see how many people will leave a pet tied in a backyard and move away...just leave it there to die. 
I'm not advising ANYONE to actually steal a dog...but I also think there are some extenuating circumstances where it could be considered "theft" but not so much (as stated above with the family moving away and leaving fido to die) That irks me. 
Picking up strays is a different story all together. Calling AC and/or offering to foster it until an owner looks for it (posting pictures and a LOST add as well) is the right thing to do there...keeping the dog for yourself if there's a possibility the owner could be found is not...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

-claps- I'm always trying to get people to realize this. 

I suppose in the extremely rare occurrence that there is absolutely nothing else that can be done, taking the dog may be the first step to action. However, this is not a "take the dog and keep it" kind of thing. You need to get in contact with the authorities, etc.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

there was actually a case where a dog rescue had stolen a dog. well, i dunno if you can call it a rescue, to me sounds more like some animal activist extremists. of course i'm not accusing your rescue of dog stealing. i don't even know you from adam, and I doubt anyone running a legit rescue would do such a thing.

----------------------------
Laura Payton, The Province 
Published: Tuesday, August 07, 2007 

A North Vancouver family say their dog has been kidnapped after an anonymous Internet posting accused them of abusing the animal. 

"To be as brazen as to list somebody's address on the Internet when there are so many sickos out there. . ." said Rick Lambert, whose pet was dognapped on Saturday morning. "Who knows what these people are capable of doing?" 

Desiree LaMarche and Rick Lambert, here with baby Rick Jr. and daughter Cassy, want their dog back. 

Lambert and his wife, Desiree LaMarche, started calling shelters to see if anyone had found Fleet, a three-year-old border collie-sheltie mix. 

Soon after, an SPCA officer arrived at their home and told them about a series of postings on craigslist, a free online classified-ad service. 

The postings accused Lambert of beating the dog and listed the family's address for anyone who wanted to rescue the animal. 

The first posting said the dog "lives in feces" and hadn't been inside the house in two years. 

LaMarche produced a receipt from a dog groomer dated Aug. 2. It mentions Fleet by name. The backyard, scattered with children's toys, was free of excrement. 

Another posting said: "People are on it. Let's keep it quiet so the dog doesn't 'disappear' before he can be rescued." 

The family -- Cassy, 9, Brianna, 6, and baby Rick Jr. -- have another dog and a cat with six kittens. 

The SPCA inspected the home when the family adopted Fleet from the Surrey branch. 

"When we first adopted him [the SPCA] did an evaluation," said LaMarche. "Then a few months ago, somebody tried to have him labelled as a vicious dog because of the way he barked at the fence line. The SPCA did come." 

All the dog did when the officer approached was pick up his ball and drop it at his feet to play, she said. 

Lambert says he is worried about his family's safety because their address was published online. 

"Somebody could come along and torch my garage because there are a bunch of animal-rights activists out there that do stupid things," he said. "How relentless these people are, I don't know. And that's the bigger concern." 

In June, brazen thieves posed as animal-control officers to steal a purebred black lab from a Burnaby family. Three similar attempts had been made in Surrey. 

The SPCA could not be reached for comment yesterday. North Vancouver RCMP wouldn't say if they were investigating the theft of Fleet.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, now that situation...completely different from an animal that is obviously starved, dehydrated, and dying from the elements.
Kind of like a neighbor of mine, told my next door neighbor I was "abusing" my dogs because I let them outside to go pee and it was raining, they were outside for 10 minutes...and she said she tried to confront me and I wasn't home...this was a week ago, I haven't left the freaking house in over a week...she also stated it was 1 AM, which, I'm up at...and my dogs have shelter out there AND they come to the door when they want back in...but she told all my neighbors I'm neglecting and abusing them...I asked my neighbor what I was supposed to do, let them pee all over the house because it's raining outside! 

Anyway, sounds like there's some weirdo's in that area...it also sounds to me like someone called the SPCA, and when they found the dog to NOT be vicious as was reported, and they did nothing because there was nothing to do, a pissed off neighbor posted all that garbage online in hopes someone would steal the dog and rid them of the "problem" - that's IMO, but it sounds about fitting with the rest of the story.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

ya there are a lot of wackos there. my aunt lives there and trust me she's a few fries short of a happy meal. 

she started out by babysitting someone's dog then took it to be neutered without their permission (i'm all for neutering but that wasn't her dog....) then started accusing them of abuse when they wouldn't let her look after the dog anymore. she's also brought dogs home that she's found at a garden center and tied to someone's motorhome that she decided were strays or abused and just kept them. 

my aunt is a wonderful dog owner, but i won't let her anywhere near my animals out of pure fear that they may disappear!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

If you find a stray with no id, I think it is better to take the dog into your home and then try to find the owner yourself, than to turn it over to animal control. I know from personal experience that it is not always possible to just adopt the animal if it is not claimed. When I found Penny, AC told me that they could not guarantee that I would be able to adopt her if time ran out, and further that if she did not pass a temperament test to be put up for adoption, she would be put down and I would NOT have had a chance to claim her back. Then they told me how busy they were and practically begged me to take her in myself. 

If the dog is obviously owned but not being cared for properly, that is a totally different scenario than a loose, unidentified animal, and imo in that case the only choice is to call AC to intervene.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here, in my area, "animal control" (which is simple the police departments) really don't do much.....if the animal is removed, alot of times the person can get it back......i do know of a situation close by where there is a person that lives in their van as they can't even live in the house )it's to full of junk.....she has a BC that is tied 24/7 on a 3' clothes line (you know, yhe kind w/ the wire in it), no shelter and water when she remembers it's bucket might be empty......food consists of a bag tossed out and slit open for the dog to eat till she tosses the next......

now, mind you, this is all hearsay.....i don't know of the validity of the accusations, this is being checked into......if it is found that they are real, then something will be done and if that means having the dog "stolen" b/c police won't get involved (i heard they were already contacted and the person was told they don't have time for these sorts of things), then so-be-it.....do i think it is right?...no....but, i believe it is more wrong for a dog to have to live like this, also.....and think of the winter weather we're having here.....how long is that dog going to last w/out proper food an no shelter.....


----------



## CoRtNZ (Oct 18, 2011)

The other day my friend had her dogs "stolen". The story is incredibly suspicious though.

Someone went into their backyard (unlocked the gate) then unlocked the dogs runs released the dogs then locked the dogs runs back up, then locked the backyard gate. 

Their fences are HIIIIIGH and very secure as are their runs, completely bolted down, no way they could escape.

Both dogs are microchipped. 

When my friend got home from the mall 40mins later and discovered the dogs missing she called the pound straight away who said the dogs were there...

Again the dogs are microchipped, why did the pound not call her up?

Apparently the pound said the dogs had "escaped" and were found at the end of her street. Also they told her they were in someones yard, and wouldn't say who or where. They gave her so many round about answers. 

They weren't allowed to take them straight away, they had to stay over night and she had to pay $300 for ONE NIGHT!

We all think this is ridiculous, she lives close to a dog park, we think the pound was lacking money and decided to take the dogs out of her yard and claim them as escaped just so they could get money. 

Whatever had happened, it was suspicious and disgusting.


----------



## HoustonDoggies (Oct 19, 2011)

Annamarie said:


> ya there are a lot of wackos there. my aunt lives there and t*rust me she's a few fries short of a happy meal. *
> she started out by babysitting someone's dog then took it to be neutered without their permission (i'm all for neutering but that wasn't her dog....) then started accusing them of abuse when they wouldn't let her look after the dog anymore. she's also brought dogs home that she's found at a garden center and tied to someone's motorhome that she decided were strays or abused and just kept them.
> 
> my aunt is a wonderful dog owner, but i won't let her anywhere near my animals out of pure fear that they may disappear!!


THis is AWESOME !!!! can i use that phrase ?!?! so good. thx for the laughs!


----------



## L1ndsay (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok. Pleaseeee read this throughly. i need an answer ASAP. im really worried. So I have a question. I realize you guys are totally against stealing dogs, but what if you were there for the dog while it was growing up. What if the dog was being neglected and abused and it even had marks to show it and animal control did absolutely nothing?... They just let the liar go. The owner bull pooled his way out of trouble like he always does. He is not allowed to own pitbulls for this reason. Everyday I'd go over to their house and check it out. They have a lab and there is NEVER any food in the garage unless the non-owner places it there. I'm one of those people that'll take care of that dog, but they leave it outdoors all day everyday, even in the winter and she's a lab so her coat isn't made for that. Everyday shell wait for me at the bus stop. Well dance together. I'll feed her when I get the chance and ill let her in my house, but just recently they had another dog(my profile pic) and her name was Molly. She was a German Shepard Akita who was also abused and neglected. She was way to skinny for that sort of dog. All they did was leave her chained up to a tree across the road and there would never be any food and water in that dish for her like EVER.. At a point the non-owner who own the lab got angry at the dog and threw her out on the streets of Grand Rapids somewhere and she definitely could have been killed. I really don't want this to happen to the lab cuz I love her waaaayyy to much for that. She's like my dream dog. She's always loose and they never keep track of her. The authorities already hate this family and like I stated earlier, animal control doesn't do crap about it cuz he's such a great liar and always gets away with everything... What do I do!?.. She can't stay in that condition and I love her more than anything in the world. We have an unexplainable bond. Whenever she hears my voice she comes running. I also have people who lived with the man who stated that he hits her so hard it seems as if though she were gonna die... CAN I PLEASE TAKE HER NOW!? Idk what to do. Please help. Technically if I have proof isn't it legal??.. If she's never indoors or on a leash can't I do so,etching at least!?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

L1ndsay said:


> Ok. Pleaseeee read this throughly. i need an answer ASAP. im really worried. So I have a question. I realize you guys are totally against stealing dogs, but what if you were there for the dog while it was growing up. What if the dog was being neglected and abused and it even had marks to show it and animal control did absolutely nothing?... They just let the liar go. The owner bull pooled his way out of trouble like he always does. He is not allowed to own pitbulls for this reason. Everyday I'd go over to their house and check it out. They have a lab and there is NEVER any food in the garage unless the non-owner places it there. I'm one of those people that'll take care of that dog, but they leave it outdoors all day everyday, even in the winter and she's a lab so her coat isn't made for that. Everyday shell wait for me at the bus stop. Well dance together. I'll feed her when I get the chance and ill let her in my house, but just recently they had another dog(my profile pic) and her name was Molly. She was a German Shepard Akita who was also abused and neglected. She was way to skinny for that sort of dog. All they did was leave her chained up to a tree across the road and there would never be any food and water in that dish for her like EVER.. At a point the non-owner who own the lab got angry at the dog and threw her out on the streets of Grand Rapids somewhere and she definitely could have been killed. I really don't want this to happen to the lab cuz I love her waaaayyy to much for that. She's like my dream dog. She's always loose and they never keep track of her. The authorities already hate this family and like I stated earlier, animal control doesn't do crap about it cuz he's such a great liar and always gets away with everything... What do I do!?.. She can't stay in that condition and I love her more than anything in the world. We have an unexplainable bond. Whenever she hears my voice she comes running. I also have people who lived with the man who stated that he hits her so hard it seems as if though she were gonna die... CAN I PLEASE TAKE HER NOW!? Idk what to do. Please help. Technically if I have proof isn't it legal??.. If she's never indoors or on a leash can't I do so,etching at least!?


Call animal control and file a complaint.
If they get repeated calls they will usually seize the dog.

Or go tell the owner you adore the dog and offer to buy it for 50.00. Chances are they will sell her to you.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

You sound young. What you _can't_ do is steal this dog. You clearly live nearby how would you conceal the fact that you stole their dog, they could demand her back and even take you to court. Call animal control and file a complaint listing all the things you've listed here. Get evidence of her injuries if you can. They will investigate. In the meantime ask if you can have this dog. They may just give her to you or you may need to offer them $20-50. Then get her chipped and collared so you have legal documentation she is yours.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

The thing that bothers me more is people who steal a dog and then post it on petfinder, and they pocket the adoption fee. This is flat out stealing for profit, not trying to help a dog they consider abused or neglected.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

This reminds me of my fraternity's dog Guinness. He was so cool he was stolen twice! Someone found a starving Pitt pup on their way back from class. I was rebuked for suggesting we search for the owner. They took his malnourishment as a sign of abuse, I assumed that a lost puppy wouldn't eat well. One of the guys took Guinness to his parents' house (out of state) the following weekend. Shortly after Guinness was stolen from their yard...


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

So funny you should mention it, talked about two dog stealing incidents just today. The first a friend of mine was staying with a friend and she was looking out the window and watched a water company guy pick up her friends dog out of the yard get in the truck and drive away, the called the company and they made the guy bring the dog back, the guy said he took the dog because he didn't want it to get hit by a car...okay first off why didn't you 1 knock on the door and let them know they were out in the yard loose and 2. why didn't you take the big dog that was in the yard watching you the whole time. 

Second was my sister, when she was in grade school she was going through some stuff and staying with a friend, and she stole someones pit bull puppy out of the yard. It was the dead of winter and this 9 week old puppy was tied up in the yard with a super large empty dog house to stay warm, no food or water. She said the puppy had been like that for days. So she stole him. The girl almost got into some serious trouble. The cops told her that she was right to be concerned and really got on to the owners but it was the wrong way to go about it. It was just crazy. lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kind of OT, but this is why I would NEVER leave my dog(s) unsupervised anywhere other than inside my home. I just feel like it's common sense to not leave your dog unattended where a person has easy entrance... especially with dogs like pits that seem to get stolen more often. I am absolutely PARANOID about my dogs getting stolen. I will never leave them tied up outside a store, or anything like that. If the dog is outside my apartment, the dog MUST always be with me or my boyfriend lol


----------



## dutchgal (Jan 26, 2012)

Heh. It's difficult I guess, because obviously it's great to save a dog in distress, but seriously, sometimes I wish people would mind their own business. My boyfriend came home one day and told me our dog had nearly been taken. My boyfriend had left Oscar outside a shop (he only needed to be in there for one item, so a really short time) and was looking out the window when he saw an elderly lady reaching down to untie Oscar's leash. He rushed out and asked her what the hell she was doing. She had some lame excuse like: "I thought he was abandoned". Makes me absolutely sick to my stomach to think that if my boyfriend hadn't looked out of the window, we could have lost our dog.


----------

